# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور تجربی دانش اموز ریاضی

## کنکوری

سلام.ببخشید من رشته ریاضی بودم و الان میخوام تجربی کنکور بدم. باید چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟

----------


## afshar

> سلام.ببخشید من رشته ریاضی بودم و الان میخوام تجربی کنکور بدم. باید چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟


سلام . زیست پایه باید اولویت کارتون باشه در تابستان و در کنارش مطالعه دیگر دروس . در فایل های همایش که در آرشیو سایت اصلی و سایت خودم هست کاما در مورد برنامه ریزی توضیح دادم .
باید متنوع بخونید و مبحثی و بتونید در پایان تابستان حجم خوبی از ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و عربی رو رسونده باشید . این دروس در اولویت هستن . بحث من مطالعه کامل پایه این دروس نیست و با دستچین کردن بخش هایی میتوان کار مفیدی انجام داد

----------

